# RUST.



## CoxR (30/1/15)

Hi guys, I have had a big W pot for some time and I needed to cut more slots in it. I used all my normal stainless bits to not contaminate the steel however the new wire buff I used seemed to cause issues. I have been using CLR, lemon, and vinegar with bi-carb and have been able to remove most of the surface rust but this is driving me nuts. I have grains and hops to go but this issue is causing a brewing hold up.
Question is will a little surface rust in the pot cause problems?


----------



## Wrayza (30/1/15)

Try something abrasive and non ferrous, maybe fine grit sand paper. With the direction of the linish.


----------



## Camo6 (30/1/15)

I wouldn't want it but without pics its hard to know what a little bit o' surface rust is. Have you tried submerging it in a concentrated bath of starsan? If it keeps coming back you've likely impregnated to much mild steel into the stainless and removing it might be harder than replacing and recutting the pot.
I have some Barkeeper's Friend that is great at cleaning and passivating SS. Maybe give that a go too?


----------



## Blind Dog (30/1/15)

I used tricleanium to clean then starsan to repassivate my SS dishwasher that had picked up rust spots. Might be worth a try (although tricleanium probably costs more than the bigW pot, so maybe not)


----------



## Mr B (30/1/15)

Gelcoat restorer (phosphoric acid) from a boat place might also help get rid of it.

If its only a little should be ok to use? Depends how much (I'm sure this will get shot down by the purists)


----------



## TSMill (31/1/15)

Oxalic acid from bunnings would do the job too.


----------



## CoxR (31/1/15)

Thanks for the suggestions, I will look into a few and see what's worth doing


----------



## Dunkelbrau (2/2/15)

Definitely oxalic acid from bunnings. Make a paste and scrub. Rinse clean and leave to dry. Done.

Just wear gloves


----------

